# Oscilador sencillo de RF



## SigmaOrion (Mar 26, 2008)

He visto que en este tema de los emisores sencillos de radio/tv en alta frecuencia, cuando hay que ahorrar componentes, se utiliza mucho el circuito que adjunto como oscilador.

Alguien conoce el principio de funcionamiento del circuito?

Quiero entender su funcionamiento y cómo afecta el valor de cada componente para poder predecir bien su comportamiento. He hecho el modelo de pequeña señal pero no llego a ninguna conclusión, nunca cumplo las condiciones de oscilación (sin embargo oscila).
Lo que saqué en claro es que C3 está para cortocircuitar la base del transistor a tierra para que aumente la ganancia (si ahí ponemos un capacitor variable podemos cambiar la ganancia), su impedancia a la frecuencia de operación tiene que ser despreciable frente a Rpi (modelo pi del transistor). Por otro lado creo que C1 es el que produce la realimentación, pero no entiendo bien de qué manera.

Si alguien sabe cómo funciona agradecería una explicación o fuente de información.

Slds...

Mariano

PD: El circuito de la figura trabaja cerca de los 100MHz.


----------



## VichoT (Mar 27, 2008)

Holas.SigmaOrion. intentare explicarte la teoria detras de este simpel cto..

Descripcion de partes.

 el divisor de tension hcho por las resistencias R1 y R2 forman la alimentacion y correcta polarizacion dela base de Q1.ke  junto con R3 (resistencia de emisor) dejan a Q1 trabajando en clase C.
C3 se deberia encargar de mantener relativamente estable la tension en la base evitando cambios bruscos de tension (daria el mismo resultado ke si estubiese entre base y masa aunke al parecer es mas practico asi cmo está)
 C4 L1 y R4 forman el cto tanque.(R4 solo esta ahy por la simulacion y simboliza la resistencia electrica dela bobina) este es el cto encargado de determinar la frecuencia de oscilacion del oscilador completo.
 C1 esta para realimentar. envia tension de señal (CA ke proviene del cto tanke deteniendo la tension CC ke podria psasr por al bibina desde VCC) esto es importante ya ke asi solo realimentaras una señal CA ke esla ke importa al fin y al cabo.y R3 aparte de serbir para fijar el pto de trabajo de Q1 tb sirbe para transportar esa señal de realiemnatcion al cto de entrada.

C4 es para filtra la tension CC que ahy en el colector(la ke pasa por L1) y Rl es la carga necesaria para ke al corriente fluya desde el colector hacia el sgte cto.

Funcionamiento del cto.

como dije Q1 esta en clase C esperando uan tension fuerte en su base para poder conducir. cuando parte el oscialdor el cto tanke comienza a cargarse (nose kienlo hace 1°C4 ó L1) aki comienzan las oscilaciones pero son amortiguadas porke les falta el golpe de corriente enel momento exacto para mantener aun nivel estable las oscilaciones. aki entra C1. ke se carga junto con el Cto tanke y cuando el tanke comienza descargarse C1 tb lo hace pero atravez de R3. ahora R3 posee la tension de CC de polarizacion y ademas la tension CA de realimentacion. las tensiones se suman y cambian el pto de tabajo de Q1 llegando el pto enke lo hace conducir. cargando asi el cto atnke conectado al colector.(estudia la poalrizacion de transistores de emisor comun y el papel dela resitencia de emisor)

espero esto te sirva.

BYE!


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 27, 2008)

VichoT, muchas gracias por la respuesta. Está muy bueno lo que explicaste, muy claro, y ahora que me decís que trabaja en clase C voy a analizarlo desde otro punto de vista y a ver qué dan las cuentas. Yo pensé que trabajaba en clase A :s, por ahí viene el problema del análisis me parece.

Gracias. Slds...

Mariano


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 28, 2008)

Muy bueno!  Asi que era clase C...

Le hice una simulacion y efectivamente  es no-lineal (la corriente de colector es un espanto pero la de salida es 'bastante' senoidal)
Cosa curiosa, cuando C3 se conecta a masa en lugar de Vcc no oscila ni a palos,  sin ese impulso inicial en base queda muerto.


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 28, 2008)

Eduardo, sí, después de lo que dijo VichoT empecé a entender mejor cómo funiona (gracias VichoT), pero cuando conecto C3 a masa a mi me oscila sin problemas! Estoy usando el OrCad 16.0. Lo que hice para que oscile fue ponerle a C1 como condición inicial 1V, por ahí te falta ese impulso para que arranque nomás.
Después noté dos cosas:
1) El transistor satura un poco y me recorta la onda, la única forma de solucionarlo fue disminuir el valor de C3, llega un momento en que la amplitud de salida disminuye y baja la distorsión.
2) El punto de polarización del circuito cuando está oscilando no es el mismo que cuando no oscila! (probá sacando C1). No sé cómo analizar eso...

Slds...


----------



## rolo_bass (Nov 5, 2008)

hola muy buena la explacion anterior, me quedo una duda con este circuito y con todos los de este estilo, es como se calcula el valor de c1


----------



## suburbmirez (Nov 15, 2008)

Socio  soy nuevo en el citio pero considero que para optener un oscilador  con este circuito  y para que no entre en resonancia  deberas cambiar el valor del capacitor para no alterar C2  la resonancia en este circuito considero que ocurra entre C2 y L1 asi que si puedes pruebalo y espero que alla servido de algo


----------



## YISHAQ (Abr 28, 2009)

ocupo armar un cto asi para un proyecto para la frecuencia que io desee,que transistor necesito


----------



## suburbmirez (Abr 28, 2009)

socio teniendo en cuenta a las frecuencias que tu quieres que el circuito oscile entonses utilisaras un transistor que pueda llegar atrabajar a esa freacuencia  pero te recomiendo que uses el bf494 que es muy comun el y puede llegar a trabajar a altas velocidades de conmutacion que por lo general es loque casi siempre nesecitamos en estetipo de circuito.


----------



## rauliglmar (May 19, 2009)

Cual seria la Potencia de salida del circuito?

Un saludo.


----------



## YISHAQ (May 22, 2009)

gracias


----------



## rourke (May 24, 2009)

le voy a decir algo que vi hace mucho tiempo en la universidad y es que en alta frecuencia, como es es el caso del circuito anterior, aparece entre colector y emisor una capacitancia parasita que afecta de manera notable la ganancia del circuito. dicha capacitancia parasita es propia de cada transistor que trabaje en alta frecuencia, asi que, de alguna manera en el diseño de un oscilador de ese tipo hay que tomar en cuenta dicha capacitancia (que por cierto aparece en las hojas de datos del transistor) y anularla para que no afecte la ganacia del oscilador. ¿como anularla?, pues, colocando un capacitor entre emisor y colector cuyo valor no recuerdo por ahora, pero si se que la cuestion sale por giacolleto y ademas deben repasar el teorema de miller. bueno. yo voy a buscar los apuntes y se los dare a saber con mas detalles. esperenme. chao mis panas.


----------



## pablojml (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola, necesitaba un poco de ayuda en cuanto al montaje del circuito "B" en la figura adjunta, necesito obtener una oscilación de 200Mhz reflejada en el espectrograma, y realizé el montaje de ese circuito pero no logré trasmitir, trabajé con los siguientes valores:
Cristal de cuarzo: 100Mhz
Rg: 10Kohm
RFC: lo omití ya que no influye mucho en la obtención de la oscilación, aunque he considerado utilizar una bobina de 1uH
JFET: 2N5457 y también hice el montaje con mosfet MF102
Rs: 650ohm
Cs: 5pF
L: 42nH, los cálculos me dieron una bobina de 3.5 espiras a 3cm de largo con 1cm de diametro...intenté con distintas bobinas hechas por mi pero nada.
C: 15pf

Esos fueron los cálculos que obtuve, supongo que el error lo tengo en el circuito tanque, pero no logro solucionar el problema, para poder transmitir algoooo, el espectrograma no recibe absolutamente nada =( si alguien puede darme algúna idea o algún tip para poder realizar la transmisión se lo agradecería.

Muchas gracias


----------



## KirchopheR (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola, quisiera saber la fórmula que determine el valor del condensador C1 que está conectadoo entre colector - emisor del transistor. (condensador de realimentación para generar oscilación).


----------



## Mushito (Abr 10, 2011)

Vuelvan a la universidad pelotines eso no es clase C


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 23, 2011)

*asi es.... Eso no es clase "c" !!*


----------



## retrofit (Oct 7, 2011)

black_flowers dijo:
			
		

> hola, he fracasado en mis intentos con circuitos de rf, y ahora voy a intentar algo más básico:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/17508061.jpg/
> 
> analizando el circuito no consigo entender cual es el oscilador exactamente. Tampoco consigo identificarlo con un Colpitts o un Hartley.
> ...



En el esquema que has posteado dice que la bobina tiene 3 espiras sobre un núcleo de 9mm
y espiras espaciadas, suponiendo que las espiras estás espaciadas el diámetro del hilo, da como resultado una longitud de la bobina de 6mm.
Con esos datos la inductancia de la bobina será de 70nH.
El condensador variable dice que es de 30pF, 30pF en paralelo con 70nH. da una frecuencia de resonancia de 109Mhz.
Ahora bien el condensador es variable, entonces, suponiendo que su valor puede ser de entre 10 y 30pF la sintonía será de 109Mhz a 190Mhz, por lo que difícilmente lo podrás escuchar en un receptor de FM.
Si la bobina la haces con 5 espiras tendrá una inductancia de 200nH y con un condensador ajustable de 10 a 20 pF tendrás una cobertura de entre 79 a 112 Mhz.
Un consejo una bobina de esas características es mecánicamente inestable y eso se traduce en una inestabilidad en la frecuencia.
Una mejora es hacer una bobina de 8 espiras con un un hilo de un 1mm, devanadas sobre un soporte de 6mm de diámetro, las espira las pones muy juntitas para que la longitud total de la bobina tenga 8mm. Una bobina así tiene 200nH.
Como condensador variable pones uno que varie entre 10 y 20pF por lo que lo podrás sintonizar entre 70 y 112 Mhz.
Cuando lo tengas funcionando pega la bobina con algún pegamento para darla consistencia y estabilidad.
En cuanto al condensador que hay entre Emisor y Colector la función del mismo es precisamente hacer que el transistor oscile, el valor del mismo depende de la ganancia del transistor y de la cantidad de realimentación que queramos dar al oscilador, para este tipo de circuito un valor adecuado es entre 8 y 12pF.
Ese circuito es estremadamente simple, no esperes mucho de el, pero es un buen comienzo para experimentar en el fascinante mundo de la RF.

Saludos.


----------



## zealot2 (Abr 3, 2012)

Muy buenas a todos foraneos. EStoy hace rato tratando de hacer un inductometro, y para que contarles las que estoy pasando  si pueden por favor vean los problemas en "Oscilador LC". Quisiera saber si el solcilador expuesto al comienzo por SigmaOrion me serviria para medir la frecuencia en la forma 1/2*pi* squar(LC), y de esta forma saber el valor de L que es lo que necesito. En el tema "Oscilador LC" tengo un circuitico hecho, pero como leeran cuando vajo la bibina por debajo de 799uH, este deja de funcionar, gracias de antemano.


----------



## zealot2 (Abr 5, 2012)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!, sigo esperando respuesta!!


----------

